# Inpatient Coding Class/program.



## MLMiksch (May 23, 2008)

I would like to take an inpatient coding class, either on line or in San Antonio or Austin Texas. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Lynn


----------



## jbagsic (Jun 3, 2008)

go to this webpage http://www.ahima.org/careers/college_search/search.asp 
this for the CCS classes


----------



## mostilwell (Jun 4, 2008)

jbagsic, 

I see where you are certified as CCS and CPC, which exam was the most difficult? I just passed the CPC exam and am considering taking the CCS exam to obtain the inpatient/hospital certification. 

Thanks.


----------



## jbagsic (Jun 10, 2008)

CCS is definitely harder. My faye brown book helped a lot.


----------

